# Massey Ferguson Starter Problem



## Benny Rose (4 mo ago)

Please help! I disconnected my starter on my Massey Ferguson 231 and now I cannot figure out where all the wires go. If you own a Massey 231 would you please take a picture of the back of the starter so I can rewire mine. I have included a picture of my starter if it will help. Thank you so much. my email is [email protected].


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Good Morning Benny,
It is good practice to take a few pictures before you start disassembly, so you can get it back together again. I saw your post on the internet (just answer). Glad you've got it back together! Congrats!


----------



## Benny Rose (4 mo ago)

Hello Harry 16. I have not got it back together. Any help would be appreciated. Also you are absolutely right about taking pictures before any work. I have learned my lesson believe me.
Thank You so Much
Benny


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I attached a PDF that explains the usual connectors.

At a first glance, A and B should go to 1, due to the size of the eyelets.

However, A is not bent as it would be if it had been sitting on 1. Could this be a wire to control something during starting, and it should go on the stud below 1?

B could be a grounding wire for something?


First, trace all wires to find out were they go.


----------



## Benny Rose (4 mo ago)

Hacke said:


> I attached a PDF that explains the usual connectors.
> 
> At a first glance, A and B should go to 1, due to the size of the eyelets.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. Connected all wires and she works perfectly. God Bless you friend. You are a lifesaver !
Benny


----------

